# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Help you with Russian for a good conversation in English

## Jue

Hello, friends.
I am a Russian speaking girl. Philologist by education. 
Living and working in Moscow for 5 months already.
I get by in English and quite fluent in Russian.
I'll be happy to learn some new English native speaking friends
and help you with my knowledge of Russian with great pleasure. 
If you are interested, pls drop me a line at dzhu@smtp.ru
or icq me at 288736650.

----------

